

Music Genres and Programming Languages - paraschopra
http://www.paraschopra.com/blog/philosophy/music-genres-and-programming-languages.htm

======
comatose_kid
C/C++ as Jazz? I'm no musician, but I fail to see how a compiled language with
static type-checking can be compared to a form of music known for its
improvisational style.

And one minor pedantic detail - Ruby on Rails and .NET are frameworks, not
languages :)

------
sutro
If this blog post were a type of music, it would be a Brittany Spears song.

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, I agree :)

My blog post is ephemeral and so is BS songs

~~~
sutro
BS does come to mind.

